# Advice on changing front brake caliper,discs and pads on Xtrail



## tezza2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Please, could anyone offer any advice on changing front brake caliper,discs and pads on a 06 DCi Columbia Xtrail?

Is it just a matter of removing the driveshaft nut to take off the disc after the caliper is removed?

And is there any special precautions to bleeding the system?

Thanks


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

If it is an 06 xtrail, then all you do is remove the two caliper mounting bolts, move the caliper out of the way, and the disc will come right off. No need to remove the driveshaft nut.


----------



## tezza2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, many thanks...

On the fluid bleeding, I read that you have to disconnect the ABS actuator! Would you say that is necessary?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never had to do a bleed on the xtrail, but I have done it on two other cars with abs and I did not have to disconnect the actuator. ABS systems are designed to fail safe, so when they are not active, the brake system acts like a standard system. Don't turn the car on when bleeding the lines and you should be fine. In fact most abs systems have check valves installed to prevent fluid from backing up when the system pulses, so bleeding is actually easier on the ABS system. (At least the ones I worked on).


----------

